# Seksualiteit > Menstruatie >  Wat doen bij lang ongesteld?

## S a b i n e

mensen ik was laats keer 2 maand ongestelt toen was ik het gelukkig niet meer maar week later wel weer en das nog steeds aan de gang het is nu al bijna 2 tot 3 maand hoor wat kan ik erana doen ik durf niet naar de dokter of me moeder ofzo xxx sabine  :Frown:

----------


## Marit

Hallo Sabine,

Je zult toch snel naar de dokter moeten. Hij heeft een geheimhoudingsplicht, dus alles wat je hem vertelt mag hij niet verder vertellen!


Groetjes,
Marit

----------


## S a b i n e...

maar wat gaat er dan gebeuren ben bang dat ik pillen moet sikken ofzo en dan weet me moeder het nog en zowiezo dat vertellen lukt me gewoon niet ben bang dnek ik ... :Frown:

----------


## soulmate

heey.. ik heb een soort gelijk probleem. heb er namelijk erg veel lastr van als ik ongesteld ben. ik wil opzich heel erg graag aan de pil, want dan ben ik er vanaf. maar ik weet ook niet hoe ik het moet zeggen. je kunt wel online de pil bestellen, maar dan wordt het thuis bezorgd, dat is ook niet alles. Dus nu ga ik misschien alleen het recept bestellen ofzo.. en dan gwoon halen bij een apotheek, buiten mijn ouders om. maar dit kan alleen als ik zelf betaal, want anders is het tezien op de papieren van de verzekering. dus, misschien dat je aan de pil kunt denken. als je het niet wilt vertellen, zou je het dus zelf moeten betalen. het goedkoopste is ongeveer 12 euro per 3 maand. www.pilonline.nl is een handige site. liefs,

----------


## gewoondana

hoi.

ik ben voor het eerst ongesteld sinds zondag en ik ben het nu nog steeds, elke dag even hevig. ik vind het nogal raar want dat hoort toch niet, bij de eerste keer? ik ga binnenkort naar de doktor, maar dat vind ik geen fijn idee.

----------


## Agnes574

Ik zou me geen zorgen maken meisje...ieder persoon is weer anders en de natuur heeft iedereen uniek gemaakt!!
Wees niet bang om naar de dokter te gaan...hij/zij is dat al zo vaak tegengekomen..dus dat is niet nieuws voor je dokter!!
Ik kan best begrijpen dat je daar niet écht veel zin in hebt en op zit te wachten,maar onthoud...voor alles is een eerste keer en het is écht zo weer voorbij!!
Voor je het weet sta je weer buiten hoor!!!

Sterkte en succes meid!!
Xx

----------


## Lisz

Ik ben het nu ook al 5 weken x'D.

----------


## Sylvia93

> Ik ben het nu ook al 5 weken x'D.


m'n zus heeft dat ook gehad dat ze steeds heel lang ongesteld was, toen is ze begonnen met de pil, en sindsdien is ze gewoon regelmatig ongesteld en geen 2 maanden meer,
misschien is dit een oplossing voor jullie? beginnen aan de pil?
ikzelf ben er ook mee begonnen maar meer om zwangerschappen tegen te gaan en ik kan je verzekeren dat er bij de dokter echt niks gebeurd hoor,
als je naar de dokter gaat leg je gewoon uit waarom je de pil wilt, en vaak wordt de pil dan gewoon voorgeschreven, niks lichamelijk onderzoek ofwatdan ook hoor,
ik zag er toen ook heel erg tegenop, ik had zoiets van onee straks gaat die dokter daar onder zitten (ik had zo'n 2 weken last van bruinverlies) en meteen de eerste dag toen ik begon met de pil slikken was dat bruinverlies over..
dus het is opzich een oplossing....


groetjes :Smile:

----------


## Joke51

hallo mensen,

ik ben nu ongeveer een half jaar bijna constant ongesteld, en ik ben aan de zwaarste pil die toegestaan is voor iemand van 22..
de gynaecoloog zegt dat t geen kwaad kan, maar daar heb ik niet echt vertrouwen in.

ik heb ook lymfoedeem, weet iemand of dit er iets mee te maken heeft, of dat er iets aan valt te doen?

thnx, groetjes  :Smile:

----------


## Zwartje

Lijkt me toch niet echt goed hoor, zoveel bloedverlies. Daar kun je toch bloedarmoede van krijgen?
Bovendien: het is toch afgrijselijk alsmaar ongesteld zijn?

Misschien heeft die pil toch een verkeerd effect op je hormonen waardoor je hele systeem in de war is geraakt. Als ik jou was zou ik eens 2 maanden stoppen met die pil en dan kijken wat er gebeurt. 
Als het bloeden dan stopt en het weer normaal wordt, dan weet je dat het daaraan ligt, en moet je een andere manier vinden van anticonceptie....

----------


## rosty2

Hoi.Ik weet geen raad meer. :Frown: .Ik ben 24 jaar en mijn vriend en ik willen graag een kindje.Ik bengestopt met de pil in mei, daarna kwamen mijn bloedingen regelmatig tot augustus.We zijn nu november en heb mijn bloedingen nog niet gekregen.Ik ben echt wanhopig.Ik ben al bij een gynaecoloog geweest maar die zei datze wel gingen komen.Ik geloof er echt niet meer in.Ik heb dinsdag een afspraak,hopelijk weet ik dan iets meer.Heeft iemand dit ook voorgehad dat de bloedingen langdurig wegblijven?En wat heb je gedaan of iets ingenomen?

Groetjes

----------


## miichellee

_Wat moet je doen als je aan de pil begonnen ben en sinds je de pil hebniet meer gestopt ben met ongesteld zijn ik ben 't al byna 1 maand en k weet echt niet wat ik meot doen of waar het aan kan liggen. weet 1 vn jullie dan miss? 

groetjess_

----------

